# FET or IVF April - July 2014



## Plex

Hi all,

Im waiting for an appointment (16th April), Its compassionately called the failed cycle clinic, :dohh: to discuss FET with my only :cold: emby on ice. I have NO IDEA about FET.......NONE!

Please, PLEASE throw some advice my way :haha: 

Im looking for buddies, anyone going through the ivf process - All welcome!!

xxx


----------



## PRAYIN4BABIES

HI Plex!!!! I'm on my way to an FET as well...I have had 2 in the past...so much easier than a fresh cycle...mine unfortunately ended with a miscarriage but that was because they needed to figure out why my body kept saying it was time to give birth. 

I go for my saline sonogram next friday to make sure all is well and then proceed with the cycle. I take my medications that I normally take and I should begin with estrace and then about 5 days before transfer I would start progesterone. My doctor needs to figure out how I will be taking it this time as I have an allergic reaction to the PIO shots. I noticed that when I took it once a week and the remaning days just the suppository I was fine. So maybe they will make me do that again, but I am not sure. 

Did they discuss if it is going to be a medicated cycle or not?


----------



## Plex

:hi: Heya Prayin :hugs: 

Sorry about the mc's - have they done any tests to see why thats happening? 

How do you take the estrace? Is it via injection? Im assuming, as i have very irregular cycles, that ill be doing a medicated cycle. Actually, thinking about it when discussing it as a possibility of fet the nurse said something about 100 pounds or so for meds so maybe thats the normal way they do fet here? not sure :shrug:

Its funny you say about the poi shots, im allergic to the suppository progesterone, so much burning its unreal - thought it was normal :dohh: Scared my hubby though as he'll have to give me those shots - do you have to inject them into your bottom?? I told him he was lucky he wasnt the one having a needle jammed in their arse daily :haha: 

Do you know when you'll be starting? xxx


----------



## mandy19

Hi there I had to have my FET in November as I was over stimulated in July last year so had to take a few months out, all my eggs were frozen after egg collection. I found the process quite quick and I'm happy to say it was a success for me!! I am now 18 weeks pregnant.

Good luck with your FET :flower:


----------



## Plex

Hi Mandy!

Thanks - congratulations on your pregnancy!! :happydance: How many embabies did you manage to get from your fresh cycle and how many did you get put back if you dont mind me asking? Im a bit concerned as i only have one lil frostie :cold: x


----------



## mandy19

Plex said:


> Hi Mandy!
> 
> Thanks - congratulations on your pregnancy!! :happydance: How many embabies did you manage to get from your fresh cycle and how many did you get put back if you dont mind me asking? Im a bit concerned as i only have one lil frostie :cold: x

Thanks Plex, we were lucky and had 15 frozen embryos! They thawed 7 and transferred two because they said they were only average quality, however one stuck with us ;-) it only takes one remember x


----------



## Plex

That was a great number of embies :)

I have no idea about the quality of my one :cold: I'm now impatient to find out! Xx


----------



## Serenyx

Good luck with your FET Plex!

I found my FET a lot easier than my fresh cycle, the main problem I had was some side effects from the Buserelin. Other than that it was all very simple. I had the same problem as Mandy - I got OHSS on my fresh cycle and so my transfer was cancelled. They froze the ones that made it to day 5 / day 6 and we then transferred 1 for my FET. I had 1 good quality and one average quality day 5 frosties and then 2 poor quality day 6 frosties (they were slower to develop and only just made the required stage by day 6). We only transferred the best one and it took :)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## mandy19

Plex said:


> That was a great number of embies :)
> 
> I have no idea about the quality of my one :cold: I'm now impatient to find out! Xx

Hope all goes well for you :thumbup: x


----------



## Plex

Mandy - Thanks! xx

Sereynx - Thankx hun :D Im really nervous now about the quality of my snowbaby:cold: Im hoping its good enough! How u getting along? xx

It does make me wonder whether or not to go for another fresh cycle first - moneys the issue though, as i will need around £3500 for a fresh ivf - which isnt too bad but still expensive. We can scrape about 1000 which is just enough for FET in April/May. Guess I wont know till April when i find out the quality of my emby.


----------



## Disturbia

Hi Ladies, I will do my fet next month. April 12. This is my first cycle. I was recommended to do fet instead of fresh. I have 4 frosties with pgd and 1 frosties without. All day 5 and grade BC. I'm on bcp now. 3 pills left. Can't wait to finish them! 

Mandy, congrats on your pregnancy!
Plex, good luck with you fet if you are still doing it, otherwise good luck with the fresh one.


----------



## mandy19

Disturbia said:


> Hi Ladies, I will do my fet next month. April 12. This is my first cycle. I was recommended to do fet instead of fresh. I have 4 frosties with pgd and 1 frosties without. All day 5 and grade BC. I'm on bcp now. 3 pills left. Can't wait to finish them!
> 
> Mandy, congrats on your pregnancy!
> Plex, good luck with you fet if you are still doing it, otherwise good luck with the fresh one.


Thank you, good luck with you cycle :flower:


----------



## Plex

Disturbia - Exciting! When do you go in for your scan? Also do they treat it like a normal cycle, with trigger shot etc??

Im really conflicted at the moment wondering about FET or IVF Itll take about a year for us to save up the remaining 2500 we need for a fresh cycle but i dont know if i can wait that long!!! I can see myself just doing the FET anyway :haha: xx


----------



## Disturbia

Plex, I'm on my last bcp today. I'm so excited. Hopefully AF shows up soon ( I can't believe I say this). I will have my 1st scan on april 6. No trigger shot anymore. I will start taking progynova on march 25 and crinone (progresterone cream) on april 7.

Have you got info about the grade of your frostie? I read in other forums that sometimes grade does not matter. There were others who gave the last remaining frostie a chance and turned out, it was the lucky charm but of course it is your decision.


----------



## Plex

How long does it generally take for you to get af after taking bcp? With northisterone i take 5 days to get my af - it feels like AGES lol 

How do you take the prognova? Is it via injections? 

I never got a grade for my frostie :( they said they would send me a letter but didnt and i never have the time to call up and ask about it or send them an email as id have to search for the email address first lol 

Im still in limbo as to what to do about my frostie, dont suppose ill make my mind up until i know the quality of my frostie for sure in april although im 90% sure im going to give it a chance - im so impatient! xx


----------



## Disturbia

Af usually come 2-3days after stop taking the pills. Hopefully it will show up tomorrow or the day after. 

Progynova is form of pills. They gave me progresterone suppositories too. 

So, what is the next for you?


----------



## Plex

Im just hanging around waiting for my appointment - it cant come soon enough!! 

Im trying to keep my mind on other things which is difficult - im excited to follow your journey though! :D 

Ive been looking at booking to go away sometime in may although not sure where to go but know i cant afford abroad. My mum and dad will be coming along too - my hubby will be off to work in the garden as hes trying to landscape it, its only taken a year so far :haha: xx


----------



## Plex

3 weeks till my FET appointment!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Katielbkr

Plex! I found you! I am in the same boat! One little snow baby... I am going to do FET and if it doesn't work right into an ivf cycle.... I have read a lot of ppl get preggers off of 1 snow baby so I think we both have a great shot!!


----------



## 3chords

Hi ladies,

I will start downregulating in April and then first IVF in May (aiming for ER and ET the last week of May). Seems like a long way off but I think time will fly.

You guys doing FET are old pros by now!


----------



## Plex

Katielbkr said:


> Plex! I found you! I am in the same boat! One little snow baby... I am going to do FET and if it doesn't work right into an ivf cycle.... I have read a lot of ppl get preggers off of 1 snow baby so I think we both have a great shot!!

:hugs: Heya hun!! How have you been??? When do you think youll be starting your FET cycle? Are you just waiting for af? Im still not sure what im going to do, although after a discussion with my hubby we have managed to come up with a way to source the 3500 for a fresh cycle so may now do that first to maximise our chances :) will update once ive had my appointment. I will probably change my mind AGAIN tho :haha: Im thinking positive vibes for us both!! xx


----------



## Plex

Disturbia - How u getting on with the progynova hun? Any side effects? xx

3Chords - :happydance: exciting for you hun! Your on the long protocol then? What meds will you be taking? Dont know about being a pro - i still feel like its a first cycle even if i do another fresh - i think its cos it all feels surreal :wacko: xx


----------



## 3chords

Hi Plex! Yes, we'll be doing the long protocol. I am not sure yet which meds, I'll find out in a few weeks.

Just waiting for AF to arrive so that we can start downregulating. Of course every other month I'd be dying to have her stay away but now she's taking her sweet ol' time!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi, I'm new to this page, I am from Uk and this is me & my husbands first ivf , I have 4 children with a previous partner and I had my tubes cut on my last birth, I am now very happily married to my new partner and we would really love a child together, we have done all our test and soon I will be starting my meds in April ,we will be having icsi done in bristol,so I've got my fingers crossed, this is very scary for me as I have no clue what might happen or what I have to go through, but it's all worth it :thumbup:.
Good luck for all you ladies going through your cycle .


----------



## teamstanlick

Hi Ladies, may I join?

I'm in Canada and we have been trying unsuccessfully for three years to have a baby. We experienced two early miscarriages at the very start and since have had nothing. We've been diagnosed unexplained infertility. We did 3 IUIs and 1 fresh IVF cycle and now will have our first FET this Friday (April 4th). Our first IVF fresh cycle was unsuccessful in December 2013 despite having a perfect 4AA embryo which was so heartbreaking.

Since then, I've had two endometrial biopsies (performed last month- once before and once after ovulation) in the hopes that inflaming the uterus will help with implantation during our first FET. 

We have 4 frozen blastocysts, two of really good quality (can't recall the actual numbers) 1 not bad, and one day 6 sort of just making the cut.

I started progesterone suppositories last night, and will begin Baby Aspirin after the transfer. 

I'm at the end of my rope. They can't explain why we're not getting pregnant. There's nothing "wrong" with us except that we're not getting pregnant. The two early miscarriages led ME to believe that I have an implantation problem however they didn't do anything special during the IVF cycle to ensure our perfect embryo would attach....and it didn't. Now I've had the byopsies and I just hope that they do what they're supposed to do because the emotional toll, and the financial toll are really, really getting to me. Augh!

Please keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll do the same for you!
TeamStanlick


----------



## Katielbkr

teamstanlick said:


> Hi Ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm in Canada and we have been trying unsuccessfully for three years to have a baby. We experienced two early miscarriages at the very start and since have had nothing. We've been diagnosed unexplained infertility. We did 3 IUIs and 1 fresh IVF cycle and now will have our first FET this Friday (April 4th). Our first IVF fresh cycle was unsuccessful in December 2013 despite having a perfect 4AA embryo which was so heartbreaking.
> 
> Since then, I've had two endometrial biopsies (performed last month- once before and once after ovulation) in the hopes that inflaming the uterus will help with implantation during our first FET.
> 
> We have 4 frozen blastocysts, two of really good quality (can't recall the actual numbers) 1 not bad, and one day 6 sort of just making the cut.
> 
> I started progesterone suppositories last night, and will begin Baby Aspirin after the transfer.
> 
> I'm at the end of my rope. They can't explain why we're not getting pregnant. There's nothing "wrong" with us except that we're not getting pregnant. The two early miscarriages led ME to believe that I have an implantation problem however they didn't do anything special during the IVF cycle to ensure our perfect embryo would attach....and it didn't. Now I've had the byopsies and I just hope that they do what they're supposed to do because the emotional toll, and the financial toll are really, really getting to me. Augh!
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me and I'll do the same for you!
> TeamStanlick


Yes of course you may join! I just want to let you one one of my friends tried for years.. No luck moved to IVF and it didn't work, nothing to freeze. It was heart breaking bc as you all tests were normal. Well on her 2nd IVF she got pregnant with TWINS! And now 5 years later she had one "bonus" baby and is currently pregnant with her second "bonus" baby! I guess after her successful IVF her body knew what to do! Don't give up hope!


As for me... Been trying 10 years... Nov IVF failed and I have one snow baby.... I hope to start my FET soon.


----------



## Plex

3chords - whens your nurses appointment to discuss meds etc? Im so impatient it frustrates me that we dont find out until just before we start!!! I have no idea about what meds ill be on either, hopefully theyll give me something to go on at my appointment lol

Do you know what ur down regging with and when your baseline scan is etc? xx

Lanaleena - :hi: I wish you the best of luck for your cycle hun!! When do you start, not long now? :happydance: Its exciting to think there could be a baby at the end of it isnt it? Very nerve wracking too :D xx

Teamstanlick - :hi: Wish you the best of luck with your FET this firday hun!! If you dont mind me asking, did they say what they were looking for with the biopsies? I really hope that they find why things arent working out for you :hugs: theres nothing worse than not knowing :hugs: What kind of FET are you doing - medicated or natural? Also will you be having two put back? xx

Katie - Hows things with you chick? The past few weeks seemed to be dragging by! Im so impatient!! :dohh: Im trying to remember but my brains all fuzzy lol did you take the tww off with your ivf and will you take the time off for your FET tww too? Im not sure i may just have 3 days after transfer then get a doctors note which insists that i only have light office based duties, at least it wont impact on my sickness levels ( i had a meeting at work about sickness as ive been off for a lot with ivf :( ) xx

AFM - we're trying this month, not very optimistic but still trying. It gets depressing trying even when on a months break form ttc i still think about my cycle etc :dohh: I feel far too broody today - come on the 16th lets get this FET arranged!!!!


----------



## Katielbkr

Plex said:


> 3chords - whens your nurses appointment to discuss meds etc? Im so impatient it frustrates me that we dont find out until just before we start!!! I have no idea about what meds ill be on either, hopefully theyll give me something to go on at my appointment lol
> 
> Do you know what ur down regging with and when your baseline scan is etc? xx
> 
> Lanaleena - :hi: I wish you the best of luck for your cycle hun!! When do you start, not long now? :happydance: Its exciting to think there could be a baby at the end of it isnt it? Very nerve wracking too :D xx
> 
> Teamstanlick - :hi: Wish you the best of luck with your FET this firday hun!! If you dont mind me asking, did they say what they were looking for with the biopsies? I really hope that they find why things arent working out for you :hugs: theres nothing worse than not knowing :hugs: What kind of FET are you doing - medicated or natural? Also will you be having two put back? xx
> 
> Katie - Hows things with you chick? The past few weeks seemed to be dragging by! Im so impatient!! :dohh: Im trying to remember but my brains all fuzzy lol did you take the tww off with your ivf and will you take the time off for your FET tww too? Im not sure i may just have 3 days after transfer then get a doctors note which insists that i only have light office based duties, at least it wont impact on my sickness levels ( i had a meeting at work about sickness as ive been off for a lot with ivf :( ) xx
> 
> AFM - we're trying this month, not very optimistic but still trying. It gets depressing trying even when on a months break form ttc i still think about my cycle etc :dohh: I feel far too broody today - come on the 16th lets get this FET arranged!!!!


I only took 2 days for IVF.... But since it didn't work I may take more time off this time.


----------



## Plex

Kaite - dont blame you hun, If i could id be off for the whole tww :( Although i think id get more rest at work :haha: 

Have any of you girls ever had mid cycle bleeding before? Im cd17 and got my positive opk yesterday but with that +opk I started spotting brown blood which turned red and is still going strong today, not as much as af just spotting. Im also getting af type cramps. ?????What on earth is going on???? NEVER had this before :dohh: xxx


----------



## BabyLove1210

Hello Ladies, mind if I join?

I had an IVF cycle last May with my transfer on June 3rd. It worked and I became pregnant with twins. Unfortunately I PPROM'ed at 14 weeks and lost them at 15 weeks. :cry: After a short break, we had two FET attempts (single embryo transfers), both of which failed. My doctor decided to do a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy and removed severe endo (for the second time). I started bleeding two weeks after my first period after surgery so I was put on BCPs. I am now on my second week of BCPs. As soon as I complete these and AF shows, I'll go in for my baseline to hopefully begin my third FET. We've done the same protocol each time and we will try it one more time since we had the surgery and hope it works. Its a short, simple protocol that follows along with your natural cycle. My new concern is if we should attempt to transfer two again or stick with one. We never were able to figure out a reason why I PPROM'ed and I am terrified it'll happen again. We have been TTC for almost 4 years now.
Good luck to you all and hopefully this becomes a lucky thread!


----------



## Serenyx

BabyLove1210 said:


> My new concern is if we should attempt to transfer two again or stick with one. We never were able to figure out a reason why I PPROM'ed and I am terrified it'll happen again. We have been TTC for almost 4 years now.

Personally, in your situation, I would only transfer one. Twins do have a higher chance of PPROM so it would be in your best interest to have a healthy, singleton pregnancy :flower:

Plex - sorry to hear about the bleeding! No idea what it could be but I hope it stops soon :hugs:


----------



## Plex

:hi: Baby - I think i would be leaning towards just transferring one embryo although i have no idea if this would reduce your chances of experiencing pprom again although i would have thought chances would be reduced? :hugs: Its a tough decision for you to make - whats your RE said about it? Did they give you much advice? 

How long after your baseline scan will you go in for the ET? xx


----------



## Plex

Thanks Sereynx :hugs: Im STILL spotting and having cramps, very VERY strange. I guess i just wait it out to see what happens. How are you getting on? xx


----------



## teamstanlick

Plex said:


> Teamstanlick - :hi: Wish you the best of luck with your FET this firday hun!! If you dont mind me asking, did they say what they were looking for with the biopsies? I really hope that they find why things arent working out for you :hugs: theres nothing worse than not knowing :hugs: What kind of FET are you doing - medicated or natural? Also will you be having two put back? xx

Hi Plex,

Thanks for the luck. It went well today. I came home and had a four hour nap so that was nice! The only thing bugging me right now is a constant flutter/pinching near where I feel my left ovary is...any ideas?

As for endometrial byopsies, they weren't looking for anything, they used the byopsies as a way to injure/inflame my uterine lining in the hopes that it would help the embryo stick better. 

I did a natural FET cycle and had one 4BB put back in. All of my frozen embryos are Day 5 blastocysts and they don't want to put more than one in. Which of course is frustrating!! 

Here goes the 2ww!


----------



## Plex

teamstanlick - Wow that was a GOOD nap! You mustve needed it though. My clinic r the same transferring wise, they have a SET policy which is frustrating! The embryo i had transfered in Jan was meant to be the better one of the two however it never worked out but the other one is now a frostie.

I hope the endo scratch works :thumbup: Sounds like a good thing to give the lil embryo a head start with implantation :D Not sure about the flutterings but Im of the mindset that any symptom is a good symptom :) 

So is it 10 days now till your official test date and do you have a beta at your clinic? At mine they only do urine tests so hpt's are just as good.xx


----------



## teamstanlick

Plex said:


> teamstanlick - Wow that was a GOOD nap! You mustve needed it though. My clinic r the same transferring wise, they have a SET policy which is frustrating! The embryo i had transfered in Jan was meant to be the better one of the two however it never worked out but the other one is now a frostie.
> 
> I hope the endo scratch works :thumbsup: Sounds like a good thing to give the lil embryo a head start with implantation :D Not sure about the flutterings but Im of the mindset that any symptom is a good symptom :)
> 
> So is it 10 days now till your official test date and do you have a beta at your clinic? At mine they only do urine tests so hpt's are just as good.xx

My beta is scheduled for Apr 18th...2 weeks after transfer. I assume they wait that long so the numbers will go up, but that's 5 days later than AF would arrive if transfer doesn't work, so I'd already know by then...yet at my clinic you have to have the blood test either way even if you start bleeding. It's really annoying, especially since they're 45 minutes away, so having to drive there and back for a blood test you know will be false was pretty crappy. Hope that's not the case this time around!!


----------



## Plex

Yeah my clinics 30mins away and i have to go in either way too. Last time i tested the trigger out then every day till i went in so it wasnt a shock if you know what i mean? I hope that you have a positive result this time hun :hugs: Do you think youll wait till the beta or do hpt's before hand? xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Thanks Sereynx :hugs: Im STILL spotting and having cramps, very VERY strange. I guess i just wait it out to see what happens. How are you getting on? xx

How are you doing now Plex? Has the bleeding finally stopped?

I'm doing ok. I'm at the start of a 2 week break from work now which is nice! I have my 20 week scan in just over a week - eek! It still hardly seems real though as I haven't felt any movement yet :nope:

We are also looking to move house so at least I will be fairly busy this week!


----------



## Plex

Serenyx said:


> Plex said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Sereynx :hugs: Im STILL spotting and having cramps, very VERY strange. I guess i just wait it out to see what happens. How are you getting on? xx
> 
> How are you doing now Plex? Has the bleeding finally stopped?
> 
> I'm doing ok. I'm at the start of a 2 week break from work now which is nice! I have my 20 week scan in just over a week - eek! It still hardly seems real though as I haven't felt any movement yet :nope:
> 
> We are also looking to move house so at least I will be fairly busy this week!Click to expand...

yeah the bleedings stopped - only lasted a couple of days thankfully, still weird though! Im hoping it was ovulation bleeding fxd!! 

Glad youre doing so well :D Bet you are really excited about the 20 week scan! nervous too? I saw my scans as goals to get past loved every second of them but was scared to death before hand :dohh: 

busy times for you hun - when will you be looking to move? before or after youve had ur lil one? xx


----------



## maanda

Hi Ladies, hope it's not too late to join.
I'm on my first FET since the first IVF resulted in a freeze-all thanks to OHSS in March. I'm CD20 today and went in for a lining check and to schedule my FET after 15 days of progynova only to find a huge follie sitting on my right ovary. How exciting! Have switched from a medicated FET to a semi-natural one (still with progesterone support and continuing the progynova) and am triggering on Wednesday with FET scheduled for the 16th April!

Would love some extra support this cycle as it's getting way too exciting now!


----------



## teamstanlick

Plex said:


> Yeah my clinics 30mins away and i have to go in either way too. Last time i tested the trigger out then every day till i went in so it wasnt a shock if you know what i mean? I hope that you have a positive result this time hun :hugs: Do you think you'll wait till the beta or do hpt's before hand? xx

If my period doesn't come on Sunday (please God don't come!) I will likely test on Sunday. The beta isn't for almost two weeks despite AF being due in a week...The beta is never a surprise really...


----------



## Plex

maanda said:


> Hi Ladies, hope it's not too late to join.
> I'm on my first FET since the first IVF resulted in a freeze-all thanks to OHSS in March. I'm CD20 today and went in for a lining check and to schedule my FET after 15 days of progynova only to find a huge follie sitting on my right ovary. How exciting! Have switched from a medicated FET to a semi-natural one (still with progesterone support and continuing the progynova) and am triggering on Wednesday with FET scheduled for the 16th April!
> 
> Would love some extra support this cycle as it's getting way too exciting now!

:hi: welcome hun! Exciting that your FET is so close :happydance: How are you coping with the meds you have been on - is it as bad as a fresh cycle for side effects? xx


----------



## Plex

Team - I'll be praying for a positive for you hun! :hugs: Are you off work for the tww? xx


----------



## teamstanlick

Plex said:


> Team - I'll be praying for a positive for you hun! :hugs: Are you off work for the tww? xx

I am not off work no. Is that something people do? I didn't even realize! I think I'd go mad if I didn't have work to fill up 8 hours of each day!! Thanks for the prayers!! Sending them back to you as well! We can all use as many prayers as we can get!


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> yeah the bleedings stopped - only lasted a couple of days thankfully, still weird though! Im hoping it was ovulation bleeding fxd!!

That's good! I've personally never had ovulation bleeding but I know some people do so hopefully that is all it was x



> Glad youre doing so well :D Bet you are really excited about the 20 week scan! nervous too? I saw my scans as goals to get past loved every second of them but was scared to death before hand :dohh:

I'm more nervous and trying to keep myself busy to keep my mind off of it! It will be my 6th scan this pregnancy so I'm no stranger to being scanned, I am just constantly worried they will find something wrong :(



> busy times for you hun - when will you be looking to move? before or after youve had ur lil one? xx

Hopefully before, I would like to have a new house by the time I am off on my summer holidays :)


----------



## Serenyx

maanda said:


> Would love some extra support this cycle as it's getting way too exciting now!

Good luck on your upcoming FET! I also contracted OHSS after my first cycle and like yourself had to freeze all and then do a FET later on. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a successful outcome for your FET :)



teamstanlick said:


> I am not off work no. Is that something people do? I didn't even realize! I think I'd go mad if I didn't have work to fill up 8 hours of each day!! Thanks for the prayers!! Sending them back to you as well! We can all use as many prayers as we can get!

I had two days off after but that was it, I think research is conflicting and whilst they say a day or two may be beneficial, several now want you to carry on as normal. Good luck!


----------



## teamstanlick

teamstanlick said:


> I am not off work no. Is that something people do? I didn't even realize! I think I'd go mad if I didn't have work to fill up 8 hours of each day!! Thanks for the prayers!! Sending them back to you as well! We can all use as many prayers as we can get!

I had two days off after but that was it, I think research is conflicting and whilst they say a day or two may be beneficial, several now want you to carry on as normal. Good luck![/QUOTE]

Thanks. I took the day of FET off, then it was the weekend, so I had three days off total. I think that was enough!


----------



## Juliet11

Hi ladies, hope it's not too late to join in. Looks like some of you are in the same boat as I. I have a FET on Thursday! Getting nervous! I am transferring one frozen as I did have successful fresh cycle in 2012 with twins. 

I hope that everyone's FETs are successful!!! 

What do you do to pass the time in your 2ww? I'm pretty busy with my kids but at night I start to think too much and stress. So I can't imagine what I'll be like come Thursday after the transfer. 
Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Thought I would join you guys ... i'm hoping to do a FET at the end of this month or next month. i'm scheduling to meet with my infertility doc next week. keeping my fingers crossed that we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## teamstanlick

6DP5DT and there is an ever so faint double line!
Cautiously pregnant...
 



Attached Files:







6DP5DT.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ironmom

Hi Ladies...

I am scheduled for my baseline ultrasound next week. Then the IVF fun begins!

I am obsessed with your stories and experiences. Thank you all for sharing.

I imagine as I get the ball rolling next week I will have tons of questions!

Just wanted to say thanks and BFP's to all!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hi everyone looks like I'll be joining you, we are hoping to start our fresh IVF w/ ICSI cycle soon, looking at a start date of 17th May but that's not official yet I've got to have a scan to make sure I have no signs of infection after my sons birth in February. 



BabyLove1210 said:


> Hello Ladies, mind if I join?
> 
> I had an IVF cycle last May with my transfer on June 3rd. It worked and I became pregnant with twins. Unfortunately I PPROM'ed at 14 weeks and lost them at 15 weeks. :cry: After a short break, we had two FET attempts (single embryo transfers), both of which failed. My doctor decided to do a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy and removed severe endo (for the second time). I started bleeding two weeks after my first period after surgery so I was put on BCPs. I am now on my second week of BCPs. As soon as I complete these and AF shows, I'll go in for my baseline to hopefully begin my third FET. We've done the same protocol each time and we will try it one more time since we had the surgery and hope it works. Its a short, simple protocol that follows along with your natural cycle. My new concern is if we should attempt to transfer two again or stick with one. We never were able to figure out a reason why I PPROM'ed and I am terrified it'll happen again. We have been TTC for almost 4 years now.
> Good luck to you all and hopefully this becomes a lucky thread!

So sorry for your loss, I've been through a similar thing although I didn't have PPROM I had BOM (bulging of the membrains) which caused my little boy to pass away as he had no waters round him (he was born 18+2). 

Did your doctors say anything about your cervix? Mine was due to an undiagnosed incompetent cervix which is preventable. I know that it's very common to have PPROM with IC.


----------



## Plex

team - OMG I see it!! :hugs: I really hope that lil bean gets comfy for the next 9months :hugs: 
I took the whole tww off with my last fresh cycle and actually wish i hadnt - i wouldve got more rest at work as crazy as that sounds! Im mainly office based with occasional visits to clients, its just the antisocial times that are a killer. xx

Sereynx - Any joy with the house hunting hun? xx

Juliett - :hi: Good luck for Thursday!.....Wait is that today or next week? (If its today i hope it all went well!) Congrats for your twins btw :D xx

Annette - :hi: Whens your appointment? I go in on Wed to see my doc to discuss my next steps :) xx 

Iron - :hi: Exciting!! Whens your scan and do you have your protocol meds timing etc yet? I think the whole ivf process is surreal. Good luck for this cycle hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Plex

Zoie - :hi: Heya hun, its great to have you on this thread and ready to try again :hugs: When are you due to have your scan to check for infection? Is that just a proceedure thing or have you had an infection after you had Leo? :hugs: I hope that you get the all clear and get the go-ahead :) 

How much are they charging for the treatment in the end? xx


----------



## Plex

Afm, Ive been writing a list of questions i want to ask but im not sure if ive left anything out so if you dont mind im going to run them by you guys (sorry for the long winded post in advance)

*What do you think went wrong and what do you think we could do next time to make things better?

*Would you recommend a FET or another fresh IVF next?

*Im concerned as we only have one frozen embryo, what grade is it, what day was it frozen (5 or 6) and what was the quality. Also what are the chances of it thawing successfully?

*Will we need another nursing information session to do more paperwork before we start our next cycle (fresh or frozen)?

*Would an increase in medication at the start of the cycle or at the first stimming scan make any difference to the outcome? (the nurse told me it would make no difference whatever amount of meds i was put on id still respond the same - some pep talk!)

*Do you think we should try another drug ie Gonal F if we do another fresh cycle?

*Which protocol do you think is the best for us?

*Why do you think the embryo failed to progress/implant ending in a chemical pregnancy? Bad luck or implantation problems? - Was my lining ok? 

*When can i start my next cycle?

*(As a poor responder - as seen with my IVF cycles) Is it possible for me to have a diminished ovarian reserve aswell as PCOS?

*Would you recommend any further tests/ treatments we should do before our next cycle?

*Do i need to take any additional supplements?

What do you girls think? xx


----------



## maanda

Plex said:


> maanda said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, hope it's not too late to join.
> I'm on my first FET since the first IVF resulted in a freeze-all thanks to OHSS in March. I'm CD20 today and went in for a lining check and to schedule my FET after 15 days of progynova only to find a huge follie sitting on my right ovary. How exciting! Have switched from a medicated FET to a semi-natural one (still with progesterone support and continuing the progynova) and am triggering on Wednesday with FET scheduled for the 16th April!
> 
> Would love some extra support this cycle as it's getting way too exciting now!
> 
> :hi: welcome hun! Exciting that your FET is so close :happydance: How are you coping with the meds you have been on - is it as bad as a fresh cycle for side effects? xxClick to expand...

Argh sorry I missed your post! Yes very exciting. I triggered on Wednesday and it should be happy O day today. On tuesday I will find out what time my transfer is and then I have 5 days at home to R&R (thanks to Easter!).

Side effects of the progynova aren't too bad, I get nausea and very very hot about an hour after taking them but I can handle that! It's unnerving ovulating naturally as normally when I'm induced I have heaps of follies and feel quite uncomfy and full. This time nothing except a few twinges. So the FET cycle can feel a little strange as I'm so used to feeling everything happening inside thanks to being overstimmed etc. 
Fortunately I have been using a great meditation recording which has me convinced that everything is working as it should!

Will dedicate some time to reading through this thread over the weekend so I can work out where everyone is at.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Plex said:


> Zoie - :hi: Heya hun, its great to have you on this thread and ready to try again :hugs: When are you due to have your scan to check for infection? Is that just a proceedure thing or have you had an infection after you had Leo? :hugs: I hope that you get the all clear and get the go-ahead :)
> 
> How much are they charging for the treatment in the end? xx

I was suppose to ring today to schedule it for next week I'll do it Monday I have a busy day and totally forgot!. 

It must be a procedure thing because I've had no signs or symptoms of any infection, of course we are being charge extra for the scan :dohh: Matt seems to have it in his head it's to get more money out of us. I don't see that they would do it unnessisarily, were having it anyway.

I'm being charged £5,900 in the end that's for

IVF
ICSI
Drugs
Extended culture
Freeze & storage for 3 years
Extra scan
Extra sperm test
Another HFEA charge

Luckily our blood tests are still valid so that's saved us about £500!!

They also do a thing called embryo glue it's suppose to be a better version if what the generally use to out the embryo back in, providing a higher chance of implantation I think it's an extra £100. We didn't have it last time but if it ups the chances of implantation £100 is a small price to pay.


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Sereynx - Any joy with the house hunting hun? xx

We've found one we like so I need to get ours on the market now! I've been keeping myself busy with sorting our house out this week :)



Plex said:


> Afm, Ive been writing a list of questions i want to ask but im not sure if ive left anything out so if you dont mind im going to run them by you guys (sorry for the long winded post in advance)
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you girls think? xx

I think those questions sound good Plex!

Have you had your AMH tested? I am assuming you have had the FSH test done as that is one of the basic tests. A high FSH combined with a low AMH would indicate DOR, but normally people with PCOS have a high AMH.


----------



## Juliet11

Pled those are thorough, good questions!!! Better thanks what I would come up with for my appts. Good luck with everything. When is hour next appt? When do you think you can do the FET?


Mine was on Thursday, testing on 21. 
:) baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Ironmom

Plex...I won't know anything until after my ultrasound. The wait is absolutely killing me. I have the longest list of questions for my doc and it keeps growing!

I just want to get this going!!!


----------



## teamstanlick

Over the weekend my HPTs have been getting lighter and lighter.

My beta this morning came back negative.

I know and you know there aren't any words to make it better.

I just want to rage. I don't understand. How can I not get to have a baby but I just heard on the news this morning that there are people out there who kill their own children and keep them in boxes in their garage. 7 children over 10 years. Like WTF?!

I don't get it. I would be such a great mom, and my husband would be such a great dad. It's bullshit. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## maanda

Oh no team, that's awful news I'm so sorry. Let yourself feel it all, you'll know what to do in a few days.


----------



## Juliet11

Team I am so sorry. 
I know it doesn't help but many of us understand what you're going through. It is so painful. Wish we could help.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry Team! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Team - :hugs::hugs: thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Plex

*Maanda* - whens you r transfer set to be? The FET sounds so much easier on the body than a fresh cycle! It must be weird not feeling all that bloatedness though? xx

*Zoie* - I see it as the scan to check for infection is a must as you dont want to get started only to find out you need to wait for an infection to go first. I reckon its the fight thing to do for sure:hugs: 
5,900 isnt too bad - ive heard of more expensive especially if it includes everything AND is ICSI :thumbup: Its a good job your tests are still valid!
Ours will cost about 4500 but thats straightforward ivf with a couple of extra treatments added to the mix lol xx

*Serenyx* - My consultant thinks that i have DOR so she's tested my AMH today (will get the results on tue) My FSH has been steadily rising since 2010 - going from 4 to 9 which was in January this year. Im nervous to know what the results will be but at least we will know and thats the main thing :) 

Any more news about that house you saw and liked? Have you gotten your house on the market yet? xx

*Juliett* - Thanks :) We have now decided to go ahead with another fresh cycle due to me having (possibly) a diminished ovarian reserve so hopefully can start at the end of may/june time :happydance:

How are you feeling since your transfer? Any possible symptoms yet? xx

*Iron* - The waiting is the worst part!! I know what you mean by that, I have to have another nursing appointment BEFORE starting my next course of treatment :dohh: the earliest appointment for which is the 20th of MAY!!!! Im officially going to go insane in the wait :wacko: 

If i were you id have a small note pad that you can put in your handbag and jot down questions as you think of them - that helped for me :)xx


----------



## Plex

A quick update from my appointment today - 

Well ill start with the good news first - the frozen embryo i have is of an excellent quality - AB :happydance: However they have a thawing survival rate of 85-90% 

There is a strong possibility that i have a diminished ovarian reserve (had the AMH test today) My FSH was 4 in 2010 and 9 in Jan 2014 - she told me that they like it to be around 2-3.

It was agreed that we should, in view of my poor response and only 1 frostie, do a fresh cycle next.

She told me that my hypothyroidism with antibodies attacking it (so it will only get worse) Is a major contributing factor in diminishing my ovarian reserve so i have to be stringent in taking my medication from here on in.

She has done extensive blood work for my reccurrant miscarriages and i will be going to an implantation clinic which will do an endo scratch and take a biopsy to see if i have natural killer cells for which i will need to be put on steroids afer transfer 

Also I will be staying on menopur 300-375iu, short protocol, antibiotics for strep b, possibly steroids for nk cells. I will be under consultant led care too which im happy with.

She also said that next time i could have two put back :) 

I really cant think of any more just now but will post again when i remember xx


----------



## Juliet11

Plex- I keep thinking I am having symptoms but they could be from other things too. Like I have been extra tired this week, but we have also been busy with family in town. And whenever something is up with my stomach, I also have lactose issues it could be from. So I don't want to read into things too much. But I wish I had paid more attention to the only other time i was in the 2WW that turned into a pregnancy what my symptoms were then. 

Wow a fresh cycle! I hope you can get more eggs retrieved!!! and AB quality is great! I think that was the embryo put in last week. 
Sounds like your doctor is being proactive in helping you figure out what is going on. When do you go to the implantation clinic? 
Best of luck to you, let us know how everything goes


----------



## maanda

Oh Plex, the thyroid can be such a beast! Goodluck with the fresh cycle, the wait will be over soon. Is the thinking to harvest as many eggs as possible now and keep your frostie in reserve?

Juliet- when is your BT?

AFM- I had my transfer yesterday, my specialist isn't into sharing too much about the details as she knows I'll go analyse it to death and to be honest it's not a bad thing for me to stay a little ignorant. But that means I can't obsess over the quality. The only thing she did say is initially they thought embaby was only 75% re-expanded, but in the next 20-30 minutes before transfer came up to 85-90%. I can't find too much on google but I'll take it as the little critter was still alive and improving before it was transferred so that's a good thing. Isn't it?!
Beta is on the 28th (delayed thanks to Easter break and other public holidays) which is one day after a friends baby shower. Ugh, oh well I keep surviving these events so what's another one!? Unfortunately this one is an intimate affair with only 5 people there so will be plenty of time to query when my offspring will enter my otherwise ideal life.

Had my progesterone checked yesterday (5dpo) and it was 18.7 (FYI I'm in Australia so measurements are different to US?), she wants it over 20 so have increased progesterone pessaries to 3 times/day. I have read the crinone doesn't affect your serum levels too much as it is directly absorbed to the uterine tissues so have switched to normal pessaries (the cocoa butter ones, how luxurious!) so we can all have the peace of mind that my levels are where we want them to be. They're affecting me so much more than the crinone already, fan on, door open to the autumn night last night!

Off camping for a couple of days to take my mind off it. Have already warmed DH no heavy lifting for me!


----------



## Plex

Juliett - I always obsess over possible symptoms as its so hard to think of anything else! Will you test early do you think? xx

Maanda - Thats the idea! Well in my mind it is anyways :D Im concerned that this is my last shot to get as many embys as possible so i dont need to worry about ttc in the future. I feel a bit robbed if im honest - if only we could choose when to have a baby with our partners rather than let a third party into the mix :grr: 

Thats a bit of a wait for your beta test hun :hugs: at least youve got camping to tide you by and keep you occupied in the mean time. xx

Talking of google.......Im now obsessively searching online about DOR and the expectations/treatments etc :dohh: WHEN will I learn??? :haha:


----------



## Juliet11

my blood test is monday!! i can't wait for it to come... i am going nuts over here!!! i think today i'll break down and buy some cheapies from the dollar store. the nurse at my FET said dont bother and just wait till the blood test, but she is not the one waiting for monday to come!!
if i test saturday lets say, then that is 9dp 5dt, which is really good right?? i'll be proud of myself if i can wait till saturday :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I hope there is no infection, I don't have any symptoms of one so hoping that's a good sign that everything is good to go right ahead. My appointment for the scan is on the 30th I'll be on CD24 so fingers crossed we can start straight away on my next cycle. DH will have a repeat SA then too.

Juliet 9dp5dt is great if you can hold out until then, I was testing at 5dp3dt lol I got BFP at 7dp3dt


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> *Serenyx* - My consultant thinks that i have DOR so she's tested my AMH today (will get the results on tue) My FSH has been steadily rising since 2010 - going from 4 to 9 which was in January this year. Im nervous to know what the results will be but at least we will know and thats the main thing :)
> 
> Any more news about that house you saw and liked? Have you gotten your house on the market yet? xx

At least you have been tested now :) As you say, the main thing is knowing so that they can plan your treatment accordingly :hugs:

Keep us updated :flower:

We have just put our house on the market - the agents came round this morning to take some photos. It is certainly keeping me busy so I don't have as much time to worry :haha: We'll just have to hope the house we like is still available when we find a buyer for ours :flower:


----------



## Plex

Juliet - :haha: you made me laugh - I wouldve already tested like a hundred times by now!! You have awesome will power! I have to say, i would rather know before i attend the clinic for test day what the outcome is, i did test early last cycle and will again next one :D Its so nerve wracking waiting!!! xx

Zoie - Im crossing everything for you to be able to start on your next cycle hun! Any extra time waiting is a killer :( The fact that you have no symptoms is a good sign though id say :thumbup: xx

Serenyx - Problem is with waiting for the test results i have plenty of opportunity to google stuff i shouldnt, I did yesterday :dohh: and probably will today lol. Im grateful to know what we're dealing with so to speak its just depressing to know what it is all the same. 

Its exciting you have your house on the market! :happydance: Im really crossing everything that that house you like is still available when you get an offer on yours! xx


----------



## Juliet11

plex- i found a old preggo test and tested tonight, negative :(
but i also had just bought two this evening, one for tomorrow morning and one for sunday morning. i hope i am not out this cycle.... i would rather not have to do another FET... i have bruises all over my back from the poi shots and i just hope i get my bfp :/ of course a FET is better than a fresh and i still have 15 frosties! but it has been a bit of an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Plex

Thats an amazing amount of frosties! :D 

Im really hope you dont have to do another FET and you get your bfp over the next couple of days :hugs: How old was that test you used? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed for you Juliet you still have plenty of time to get your BFP!, What a great number of frosties!!!, How many eggs did you get collected altogether?. x


----------



## Juliet11

Plex- it was just a couple months old. And the new one I did this morning was negative also. My husband is teasing me saying this is why the nurse said don't test at home. But I couldn't help myself and I did make it almost to Monday!!
Zoie- I think I had 20 initially. Do you think there's really still time for a BFP? I'm 8dp5dt.... I think if I test Sunday and get negative than my Monday beta will be negative :/


----------



## xMissxZoiex

There is still a chance and i have everything crossed for you!, My clinic don't do Betas they give you a home pregnancy test to take at home and the official test date was 16dp3dt because thats when you get the most accurate reading, also a friend of mine only started to get faints at 21dpo.

You have to take into account implantation time too, I haven't done much research on 5dt but i have for 3dt and i read that it can take up to 5 days for implantation to fully take place. I don't want to give you false hope or anything but i don't believe your out just yet :) I hope you have a strong little emby on board!. xx


----------



## Juliet11

thanks for the hope :)
I found this chart somewhere... I am on day 8, so i think testing tomorrow or sunday will be pretty telling. 

5-Day Transfer
Days Past 
Transfer (DPT)	Embryo Development
One	The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
Two The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
Three	The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation
Four	Implantation continues
Five	Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
Six	Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream
Seven	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Eight	Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted
Nine	Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies..

I'm due to have my FET in June... tick tock tick tock! I can't believe we are ready for #2! 

A little about me... I unfortunately suffer from unexplained infertility. We tried for 2 1/2 years for my son... after countless IUI's and 3 ivf cycles.. we got our little bundle of joy! he didn't start out as a bundle of joy.. poor guy was colicky and had silent reflux. What a journey it has been! I swear when we were going through the tough stages we thought... "never again.. no more kids for us"! Now, at 9 1/2 months... he is a joy... and we are ready for #2! i am getting older and want to get pregnancy over with so I can try and salvage what body I have left lol. Plus.. I would like for my children to be close in age.. if possible.

I have 7 frosties... 4 which are 3aa.. i'm assuming that's pretty good quality. ? I think my son was that grade.. or 2aa or something like that. The thing I'm nervous about is transferring 2! My doc says that they transfer 2 on FET's because the success rate is lower than a fresh cycle. I hope we don't have twins! 

I start birth control for about 3 weeks once I start my period.... im anxiously waiting for my period to start! Never thought i'd want the witch to arrive so badly! 

Thanks for listening ladies! Keeping all of you in my thoughts!

Juliet: blood test is today, right? Keeping my fingers crossed for you! they say with FET's a bfp can show up later than normal. xoxoxox 

sending baby dust to all! xoxo


----------



## Juliet11

Well blood test was negative. So bummed. Cried after hubby got home. 
But my clinic has me come for a consultation this Friday and once my period comes we start up again! 

Thanks for support everyone.


----------



## maanda

Oh no Juliet- hopefully the next cycle is the one, you never know.

Annette- your son is too cute! Good luck with your frosties!


I have a confession to make- I may have started POAS like a maniac, with the excuse of making sure the trigger shot is gone. Well guess what I got at 5dp5dt and even stronger today, 6dp5dt- two lines on a FRER! My first ever two lines. _Very_ cautiously excited and terrified so I'm not telling anyone except DH (and you guys of course) just in case it fades out. Beta isn't for another 6 days!


----------



## Juliet11

Maanda that sounds so promising!!!!! Good luck and let us know what beta is in 7 days


----------



## Juliet11

I mean 6 days! Yay!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:hugs: Juliet so sorry hunny, everything crossed for your next cycle xx

Sounds like a BFP Maanda :D


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Serenyx - Problem is with waiting for the test results i have plenty of opportunity to google stuff i shouldnt, I did yesterday :dohh: and probably will today lol. Im grateful to know what we're dealing with so to speak its just depressing to know what it is all the same.

Did you get your test results back Plex?


----------



## Plex

Juliet - :( Im so sorry hun :( Exciting to hear that you are starting again so soon though :hugs: I hope the consultation goes well and you can get some answers too xx


----------



## Plex

Annette - Those sound like fab quality frosties :D Has af got you yet or are you still waiting? I hope you can get started asap! xx

Maanda - :happydance: Fxd for a sticky bean for you :hugs: xx

Seryenx - NO!!! :grr: Ive phoned up NUMEROUS time :dohh: left messages and generally harassed them lolol Im seriously pulling my hair out here - the AMH test results could be life changing for me :( I feel like i cant move on until i know whats what. Im already on cd38 and no sign of af coming - looks like im going to have a 60+ cycle again, dont think i can wait that long for my next ivf... So sorry for ranting chick :hugs:
Hows things with you? - Happy 22 weeks :D xx

Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> Seryenx - NO!!! :grr: Ive phoned up NUMEROUS time :dohh: left messages and generally harassed them lolol Im seriously pulling my hair out here - the AMH test results could be life changing for me :( I feel like i cant move on until i know whats what. Im already on cd38 and no sign of af coming - looks like im going to have a 60+ cycle again, dont think i can wait that long for my next ivf... So sorry for ranting chick :hugs:
> Hows things with you? - Happy 22 weeks :D xx

How frustrating! I know these are routine tests for them but for us it can mean an extra month before we can start treatment! (for those with irregular cycles it can be even longer :dohh:). I hope you get the results back soon :hugs:

Rant away! That is what we are here for :haha:

I'm doing ok, back at work now and very busy but I think keeping my mind off things is for the best at the moment. I have a midwife appointment next week then I am back in the hospital in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Ironmom

Hi Ladies...

There is a lot of activity on this thread! It's quite exciting!

Af came and I went to the doc. The really really good news is that I qualify for a clinical trial! This means we only have to pay $3500 instead of $20,000! It requires a bit more driving as I have to do everything in there lab which is about an hour from us with no traffic. But, it's so worth it!

My blood work came back and my FSH, Est, etc were great. They said that it all looks good. I started acupuncture about 2 weeks ago and when af comes again that's when I start the BC and things get rolling.

The waiting is killing me...


----------



## Plex

Iron - OMG thats fantastic news!!! such a difference in price there! Im going to go and start acupuncture next friday and im looking forward to going! Ive got a ton of supplements to take too - hubbys sceptical but im thinking we may aswell go all out!!
Are you regular? So you know when your going to start?? Its soo exciting! xx

Im on cd39 now i think and not a whiff of af yet, think i didnt ovulate this month :grr:


----------



## maanda

Plex- will they induce you?

Ironmom- how fortunate that you qualify, 20K is just so hard! Good luck!


beta in 36 hours or something :D Can't wait!!


----------



## Plex

Maanda :D Im excited for you hun :hugs: 
I can ask for northisterone when i next go in at my appointment on the 20th May unless ive already started af before hand (wishful thinking!) xx


----------



## Plex

Anyone had their nk cell levels tested via biopsy? 

Im due to have it done before my next IVF however it has to be done AFTER ovulation but i rarely ov on my own :( not sure what will happen. Im itching to speak to my doctor again and ask!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have no experience with it Plex, don't even know what that is. But i really hope they get it sorted for you quickly! any extra waiting is a killer!, as if we don't wait long enough as it is!!. xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi everyone,

Please can someone help me, I'm wondering how long after a sperm retreival (SSR)do they do egg collection, any help would be great thanks


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi , I'm so sorry for your loss, I know just what your going through I lost my little boy josh at 31 weeks due to low placenta which came away and he died a few hours after c section. I do feel for you and wish you all the luck in your next cycle, I will be starting a cycle in June :)


----------



## Ianaleena

Sorry I was meant to post that last post to xmissxZoiex .


----------



## Plex

Lana - :hi: sorry chick i dont know the answer to that question :hugs: I would imagine though that it would be soon after if theyre not freezing the sperm sample they manage to get? I hope someone will be able to answer your question hun xx


----------



## Plex

Thanks Zoie :hugs: I think ill just email the doc 2moro when i wake up (im on nights AGAIN!) Hopefully she can help - ive been wondering if i could take clomid to induce an ov as i still have some left over that i could use. I just dont want to take anything that could interfer with the test results!! xx

Im REALLY nervous!! I (hopefully) get my AMH test results 2moro - i have to phone the clinic to get them, im just [-o&lt; praying everythings ok but am not too optimistic :(


----------



## maanda

Can they test for NK cells during egg pickup or does it have to be well after O? This is what my clinic have available for NK cell info 

Plex I have a good feeling about your AMH!


Beta was this morning- hCG 220, Progesterone 30.2, 6 week viability scan next Friday
Apparently my hCG is high enough that they don't do a re-test. I might get into my GP in a couple of days just to put my mind at rest and have another one done.


----------



## Plex

The test for the nk cells levels is done 7-10 days after ovulation so it would ideally be done the month before unfortunately. 

Hopefully all will be ok with my amh levels, i just dont want to be too optimistic just in case :(

Im so pleased for you Maanda!! :happydance: Bet it doesnt seem real? xx


----------



## maanda

Plex what was your amh?


----------



## Nikki of NZ

Hi ladies, I haven't been on here in a long time, it's been too hard. Have just decided to have a browse and see if there are many people in my situation. I've read the post and my love and best wishes goes out to all of you. I hope you all get what you want and deserve in the end, no matter how long it takes never give up it will all be worth it. :dust:


----------



## Plex

Maanda - it was 10.7pmol hun. Not great but could be worse. Im in the low fertility bracket which is about 3pmol - 21pmol so getting towards the low end of low lol :dohh: xx

I went to have an acupuncture session today, it cost me £20 and it was worth EVERY penny! It was like a therapy session and acupuncture all rolled into one! I was there for about an hour and I came away SOOOOO relaxed it unreal! :D Needless to say ive booked back in for 2 weeks time!

Nikki - :hugs: thank you so much hun for your kind words :D xx

Hows everyone getting on? xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh Plex, that acupuncture sounds interesting!. I could use a little relax in my life right about now!. I'm going to check it out for my area


----------



## Plex

Zoie - I would!! Funnily enough I was really sceptical about it all until she did this thing called a 'fire treatment', it was like four needles, 2 around the collar bone and one on each wrist. When she did the wrist ones i jumped but then i felt this warm rush up my arms to my collar bones weird :D but nice lolol 

I actually picked up her treatment flyer in early 2013 at my clinic so its taken me awhile to arrange I was so convinced it would be throwing my money away. :) I have to say, even if all it does is gives me a little time 'relaxing' and not thinking about ttc it'll be worth it xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had my pretreatment ultrasound and DH had his SA, I'm still waiting on the results I'm also waiting in AF I'm CD 28 today but I know I ovulated late so 2-3 more days to wait


----------



## Plex

Come on OV!!!!! im cd9 and willing my body to work :haha: I need all the positive vibes I can get :D 

Hope you are all ok? xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Egg popping vibes Plex! :haha:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey ladies -- mind if I join you? We just had a failed I VF round, and scheduled our first FET for June 9. We have unexplained infertility.

Man, the wait for the FET round is interminable...


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I am closer to my FET ... it's scheduled for 6/12!! We have a 10 month old.. took many infertility treatments to get our little guy... and now we are ready for baby #2... or as ready as we will be lol

Im a little nervous as the doc said they transfer two embryos on a FET! I can't imagine having twins!! aaaahhhh

I have about a week and a half left of birth control... then it's wait for AF... and off we go with preparing for the transfer! i'm excited and nervous! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Nice, Annette! Mine will be right around the same time. 
Our RE is just transfer one, and says the success rates aren't appreciably different. If you're nervous about 2 at once, you could always talk to your doc about it. What reasons did he give you for doing 2?
Did you have your first child from the same batch of embryos?



AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I am closer to my FET ... it's scheduled for 6/12!! We have a 10 month old.. took many infertility treatments to get our little guy... and now we are ready for baby #2... or as ready as we will be lol
> 
> Im a little nervous as the doc said they transfer two embryos on a FET! I can't imagine having twins!! aaaahhhh
> 
> I have about a week and a half left of birth control... then it's wait for AF... and off we go with preparing for the transfer! i'm excited and nervous!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, 

We are going for our follow up appointment this Thursday, planning our next ICSI cycle to start in June/July, and (hopefully) going to build up the frozen bank of embryos. We now have to pay for all our treatment- the joy! 

Good luck wherever you are in your treatments :) xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yes, I had my son from this batch of embryos. With my son, we only put back one embryo because I was having some overstimulation issues from the hormones. The previous cycles we put back two.

The Doc says that the success rate is lower with frozens... and with my age, they suggest two. He says there is a 20% change of twins... eeeks! A part of me thinks if we have twins.. then it was a blessing that was meant to be... and the other part of me is freaked out. .. especially since the next baby or babies will be close in age with my son. 

I trust the Doc... and will go ahead and put back two... we will see!!! 
I start lupron on Friday!! i'm getting closer!!! woooo

Where are you in the process?




Flannelsheets said:


> Nice, Annette! Mine will be right around the same time.
> Our RE is just transfer one, and says the success rates aren't appreciably different. If you're nervous about 2 at once, you could always talk to your doc about it. What reasons did he give you for doing 2?
> Did you have your first child from the same batch of embryos?
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I am closer to my FET ... it's scheduled for 6/12!! We have a 10 month old.. took many infertility treatments to get our little guy... and now we are ready for baby #2... or as ready as we will be lol
> 
> Im a little nervous as the doc said they transfer two embryos on a FET! I can't imagine having twins!! aaaahhhh
> 
> I have about a week and a half left of birth control... then it's wait for AF... and off we go with preparing for the transfer! i'm excited and nervous!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...


----------



## Plex

Heya all :hi: 

where is everyone at then with treatments? 

Im currently waiting for my nursing session on 20th May and hopefully ill ov soon too so i can get my nk cell test done too!! xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey
Had my scratch today
Start buserin tomorrow until 4th June and then start prognova and then injectable progesterone .. Hoping transfer 20th June c


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hi, we had our review appointment today. 

It was a positive appointment. We are going to do the short protocol this time, instead of long, to see if it increases the number of follicles.

We will stay on the gestone injections, use the ICSI procedure, and hopefully take embryos to blastocyst stage again. We hope to freeze any remaining embryos and will just see what happens.

We have decided to put 2 embryos back again, very much aware of multiples risk, and just cross our fingers. Next cycle starts August because they're very busy. Gives us more chance to save! We are also going to try the endometrial scratch procedure to see if it helps implantation. x


----------



## AnnetteCali

Just checking in ladies....

Where is everyone at in their cycle? Flannelsheets... I think you are on the same schedule as i am.. or close... right?

My FET is scheduled for 6/12... we are putting back two embryos! Hope only one sticks ... although.... if we have twins... it would be an even bigger blessing. .. just a little freaked out because i have an 11 mo old that still isnt sleeping through the night! aaahhh~~~

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone! xoxo keep us posted! I will be peeing on a stick like crazy after 6/12


----------



## Plex

:hi: sorry thought id replied :dohh: 

Hopeful - How u getting on hun now uve started the buserelin? Whens ur baseline scan? xx

Baby& Annette - Ive decided to put two back aswell this cycle! I think its a case of maximising chances - even my consultant thought it was a good idea! especially as time isnt on my side (never thought id hear a medical proffessional say that!) xx

Flannel - Have you started yet hun? xx

AFM - Ive finally ov'd!!!!!!! :happydance: now i can email the doc with a start date - im picking 27th June and arrange my endo biopsy/scratch implantation clinic for 7-10days time. Then itll be a case of taking the northisterone at the right time in order to start my next bleed for the 26/27 June :D So bloody happy right now :D xxx


----------



## BabyDancing13

We are just going to keep putting two back every time now until it either works, or we say enough is enough. Such a roller coaster ride. x


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey babydancing -- they should name a ride after this process at a theme-park, right? The infertility train? BFN parade?
We're transferring 1 blast for the second time, and if it doesn't work, I think next time we'll do two.
Started estrogen shots last week -- going in for a check on June 4 with a transfer on June 9!


----------



## BabyDancing13

Flannelsheets said:


> Hey babydancing -- they should name a ride after this process at a theme-park, right? The infertility train? BFN parade?
> We're transferring 1 blast for the second time, and if it doesn't work, I think next time we'll do two.
> Started estrogen shots last week -- going in for a check on June 4 with a transfer on June 9!

It should have its own ride name indeed :) 

Good luck with the transfer. I guess you're doing a FET? X


----------



## Serenyx

Plex said:


> AFM - Ive finally ov'd!!!!!!! :happydance: now i can email the doc with a start date - im picking 27th June and arrange my endo biopsy/scratch implantation clinic for 7-10days time. Then itll be a case of taking the northisterone at the right time in order to start my next bleed for the 26/27 June :D So bloody happy right now :D xxx

Oh that is brilliant news Plex! Fingers crossed that this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Plex

Thanks hun!!! Im super excited :happydance: Ive got my biopsy/scratch arranged for 9th June at 2.30pm :D Im just waiting for my doc to email me back for a start date/time!!! xxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

BabyDancing13 said:


> We are just going to keep putting two back every time now until it either works, or we say enough is enough. Such a roller coaster ride. x

You are right about it being a roller coaster ride... I hate the mixed emotions... along with my messed up hormones! ugh! I remember when we were trying for my son, I had to block a lot of people on facebook lol... this time around it's a bit easier... still a sensitive topic though :( 

Sending positive vibes your way ladies! xoxo 



Flannelsheets said:


> Hey babydancing -- they should name a ride after this process at a theme-park, right? The infertility train? BFN parade?
> We're transferring 1 blast for the second time, and if it doesn't work, I think next time we'll do two.
> Started estrogen shots last week -- going in for a check on June 4 with a transfer on June 9!

Yay for starting estrogen!! Woooo!!!! So exciting! Your check is tomorrow... keep us posted! i go in on Friday for an ultrasound of my lining. i'm excited, nervous... you name it... especially because my 11 mo old isnt sleeping through the night.. aahhh!!! 



Plex said:


> Thanks hun!!! Im super excited :happydance: Ive got my biopsy/scratch arranged for 9th June at 2.30pm :D Im just waiting for my doc to email me back for a start date/time!!! xxx

Yay for June 9th.. it's just around the corner! Before you know it.. you will be pregnant with twins! woooooo


----------



## Plex

Flannel - hope the check goes well tomorrow :D xx

Annette - good luck for friday :) xx

I now have my start date and time :happydance: 27th June at 8am!!!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks! The lining check did go well. 13.2. We're a go for transfer on Mon! Somehow my brother-in-law decided to visit Sun.-Tuesday, which is stressing both of us out a bit. I think we'll just have to tell him to take a hike that day... literally...


----------



## AnnetteCali

Plex said:


> Flannel - hope the check goes well tomorrow :D xx
> 
> Annette - good luck for friday :) xx
> 
> I now have my start date and time :happydance: 27th June at 8am!!!!

Yay for starting .... June 27th is right around the corner!! Sooo exciting!!! 




Flannelsheets said:


> Thanks! The lining check did go well. 13.2. We're a go for transfer on Mon! Somehow my brother-in-law decided to visit Sun.-Tuesday, which is stressing both of us out a bit. I think we'll just have to tell him to take a hike that day... literally...

OMG so exciting Flannel!!!! yay!!!!!! Transferring two embryos? Ya... bro in law is totally gonna have to take a hike! Will you be on bed rest ?

AFM: Had an ultrasound this morning... lining is at 8.0 -9.0 ... scheduled for my transfer next Thursday unless I hear from my doc about my blood work. We are transferring two embryos... both 3 AA... i'm excited and nervous! praying for one baby ...  

I have to be on bed rest... my poor hubby is on baby duty .. hopefully my LO cooperates during bedtime. So far he's been sleeping pretty well at night.. only two wake ups.. which is really good for him! 

Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers!! Flannel... so happy for you!!! Will you POAS ahead of time? I have NO will power when it comes to that.. I will be POAS probably 5 days past transfer... which is too early.. but i dont care lol!

Have a great weekend ladies! xoxo


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks, Annette! You're so supportive and happy. :) That positive energy will translate into success soon, I know it!!

We're just transferring 1 awesome blast -- doc. convinced us that it's not so much more successful (in cases like ours) to do 2. If this time doesn't work, we'll likely do 2 next time.

Not sure about POAS. I'll have to see how I feel. Last time I waited until 8dp5dt because I was getting a terrible migraine and wanted to take my drugs... DH is against early testing, so I'll try my best to hold out... ;)

Fantastic that you're going ahead on Th! We'll be in the tww together!


----------



## Plex

Flannel - Yeah tell ur bro in law to go entertain himself somewhere lol Good luck for monday :D Its onlya couple of days away till ur transfer now - what are you doing in ur tww - any plans? xx

Annette - Good luck for your transfer on Thursday! My hubby will be looking after our lo aswell, at the moment he gets off quite lightly so he may have a shock lol xx

Its great that you both will be in the tww together :D Im looking forward to hearing u both compare notes :D


----------



## AnnetteCali

Flannelsheets said:


> Thanks, Annette! You're so supportive and happy. :) That positive energy will translate into success soon, I know it!!
> 
> We're just transferring 1 awesome blast -- doc. convinced us that it's not so much more successful (in cases like ours) to do 2. If this time doesn't work, we'll likely do 2 next time.
> 
> Not sure about POAS. I'll have to see how I feel. Last time I waited until 8dp5dt because I was getting a terrible migraine and wanted to take my drugs... DH is against early testing, so I'll try my best to hold out... ;)
> 
> Fantastic that you're going ahead on Th! We'll be in the tww together!

Flannel... are you scheduled for your transfer today?!  Soooo excited for you! With my son we just transferred one beautiful embryo and... whala!!! 

Keeping you in my thoughts ! xoxo The doc bumped my transfer to Friday, I needed an extra day for the lining to build.  I am still taking Thursday off of work to get a brazilian blowout, hair dye and cut. If i get pregnant... i won't be able to do the brazilian ... and my hair is a wreck!!!!

Will you be on bed rest? i'm cutting my pineapple core today so it's ready for bed rest! lol supposedly it helps with implantation... who knows. i ate it with my son.. so we will see!

go get some fresh pineapple! lol
Keep us posted! x



Plex said:


> Flannel - Yeah tell ur bro in law to go entertain himself somewhere lol Good luck for monday :D Its onlya couple of days away till ur transfer now - what are you doing in ur tww - any plans? xx
> 
> Annette - Good luck for your transfer on Thursday! My hubby will be looking after our lo aswell, at the moment he gets off quite lightly so he may have a shock lol xx
> 
> Its great that you both will be in the tww together :D Im looking forward to hearing u both compare notes :D

Thanks for the well wishes plex. The doc changed my day to Friday... so i'm taking off Thursday as a "me" day... to get my hair done and stuff. it's been over a year since i took care of this mop on my head! lol

will keep you guys posted !! not looking forward to bed rest... but.. it's only two days... i think it was 3 with my son's transfer. my dh is gonna have to keep the lo busy... :)


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Annette - we did our transfer on Mon. All went well. Transferred a nice little hatching blast. I didn't do bed rest. Our clinic recommends just returning to regular daily life. I'm just supposed to avoid heavy lifting and exertion. So far so good. Feeling a little run-down and nauseous today at 2dp5dt. Hoping something's happening???

Funny -- we've been eating pineapple just by chance, because we like it. 

So nice to hear that your son came from a single embryo transfer!

Good luck on Friday! I'm glad to hear you're taking some me-time tomorrow. :)


----------



## Plex

Flannel - congrats on the transfer! Sounds like you had a great blast put back - are you off work for your tww? Ive just gone and booked a month off!! Ive been allowed to bring forward some holiday from my next years entitlement (starts again in Aug) Really cant be doing with work during that time :D 

I really hope this works for u hun!! when have they said is your test date? xx

Annette - Good luck for Friday hun! You getting nervous now? Enjoy having a pamper day 2moro :D u'll feel loads better for it! youve probably said but are you transferring just the 1? xx


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Plex - I work at a university, so I work from home during the summer. It sucked when we did IVF during the semester (had to teach the next day), but now I can take it easy at home and just work in bed if I need to.

Thanks so much for the good thoughts! Test date is June 23.

I'm glad you've got some time off coming your way! When does it start?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Wanted to check in.. had my transfer yesterday. I am slightly bummed because the doc said my embryos didnt fully expand as they wanted them to. They started off as good quality eggs before the freeze... but.. werent really cooperating after. He said my chances of pregnancy are even lower than with a regular frozen... so i'm guessing below 30% . :( 

I'm trying to be positive.... but... having a hard time. Then I feel bad because my DH has to take care of our energetic son... and of course my son is teething and has a slight cold so he wants mommy a lot . I just feel bad like I'm putting my family through stress for nothing :( 

Sorry for being such a downer today!! ugh! This process is a lot easier emotionally for me.. because i know I have my son. I remember how devastated I was with failed cycles before... we'll see. I'm talking like it failed already... just feeling a bit discouraged. 

Flannel.. how are you feeling?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Annette -- that stinks. I'm really sorry. That must have been devastating. On the one hand, I respect the doc for giving you realistic odds. (Something it seems not every doc is good at.) On the other hand, that's a really sucky thing to hear on the day of. :( 30% is still more than the chances with an IUI, though! Chin up, and just try to get through the tww. Sounds like your little guy will keep you busy!

I'm doing ok. 5dp5dt today. Have been feeling worn out and crampy the last few days. It's hard to concentrate on anything for too long... (except shopping, which I did this morning :) We've decided that I'll do a hpt on the 17th, which is soon, and we have activities every day until then, which definitely helps. I'm really hoping that all the crampiness and twinges mean something this time!! To me, they feel different than the (obviously) imagined ones from every other cycle. They've been consistent -- same place, same intensity -- for the last few days. I admit to having enormous hope... which means I'll be a wreck in a few weeks if it's a bfn.. It's so helpful to vent about that up-and-down cycle here.

Our blood test is on the 23rd. When's yours?


----------



## Disturbia

I think 8dp5dt should already be able to pick up something from urine if you do the very sensitive test. Will you do hpt only or beta only or both?
Annette, hope you beat the odds. Finger crossed.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Flannelsheets said:


> Hey Annette -- that stinks. I'm really sorry. That must have been devastating. On the one hand, I respect the doc for giving you realistic odds. (Something it seems not every doc is good at.) On the other hand, that's a really sucky thing to hear on the day of. :( 30% is still more than the chances with an IUI, though! Chin up, and just try to get through the tww. Sounds like your little guy will keep you busy!
> 
> I'm doing ok. 5dp5dt today. Have been feeling worn out and crampy the last few days. It's hard to concentrate on anything for too long... (except shopping, which I did this morning :) We've decided that I'll do a hpt on the 17th, which is soon, and we have activities every day until then, which definitely helps. I'm really hoping that all the crampiness and twinges mean something this time!! To me, they feel different than the (obviously) imagined ones from every other cycle. They've been consistent -- same place, same intensity -- for the last few days. I admit to having enormous hope... which means I'll be a wreck in a few weeks if it's a bfn.. It's so helpful to vent about that up-and-down cycle here.
> 
> Our blood test is on the 23rd. When's yours?

Yay for the promising symptoms!!! the crampiness and twinges are all good!!! when i got my BFP i had twinges and cramping on the left side... i hope they continue for you!! xoxo 

This site has certainly helped me cope through my many failed cycles .. that's for sure. it was a looong 2 1/2 years for us... such an emotional roller coaster. i would be hopeful one moment... then sad the next... hopeful again.. etc. it's very different this time around for me .... still the ups and downs.. but i guess having my little one to take care of takes my mind off of the "downs". 

I feel guilty trying to do the bed rest thing. I am not as strict as I was with my first pregnancy. I mean, I can't stop being a mommy to my son in hopes of becoming a mommy again. He takes priority . ugh.. thanks for listening to me vent ... AGAIN lol.. 

My blood test is scheduled for the same day as yours. They do betas on day 9 or 10. Knowing me.. I will start POAS 4dp5dt. Actually I think my embryos were frozen on day 6 .. does that make a difference on when i can test? 





Disturbia said:


> I think 8dp5dt should already be able to pick up something from urine if you do the very sensitive test. Will you do hpt only or beta only or both?
> Annette, hope you beat the odds. Finger crossed.

Thanks Disturbia! Me too!


----------



## Plex

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Wanted to check in.. had my transfer yesterday. I am slightly bummed because the doc said my embryos didnt fully expand as they wanted them to. They started off as good quality eggs before the freeze... but.. werent really cooperating after. He said my chances of pregnancy are even lower than with a regular frozen... so i'm guessing below 30% . :(
> 
> I'm trying to be positive.... but... having a hard time. Then I feel bad because my DH has to take care of our energetic son... and of course my son is teething and has a slight cold so he wants mommy a lot . I just feel bad like I'm putting my family through stress for nothing :(
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer today!! ugh! This process is a lot easier emotionally for me.. because i know I have my son. I remember how devastated I was with failed cycles before... we'll see. I'm talking like it failed already... just feeling a bit discouraged.
> 
> Flannel.. how are you feeling?

:hugs: Im so sorry Annette - what a horrible thing to hear on the day of transfer :( One thought, they must still be decent looking blasts otherwise they wouldnt have transfered them. Im guessing that they didnt give you any odds of it working then? That sucks, the main thing is not to over think these things, which is way easier said than done thats for sure! xx


----------



## Plex

Flannel - Thats great that you can work from home and dont have the stress of work - especially with all the people that would be around you! My time off starts on the 7th July till 7th Aug with the last week being a break away - either to celebrate or commiserate. Ill need it no matter the outcome!

I see youve been keeping busy so far on ur tww - what have you been getting up2? 

Your symptoms sounds really promising! If youre getting symptoms that you dont usually get then thats a good sign :) Bet ur itching to do a hpt!! xx

Annette - this site is awesome!! Ive never know a site with so many lovely ladies willing to support each other :D Its a massive help when youre struggling with ltttc.

I wouldve thought your blast being a day 6 one would mean you could test a day earlier than usual, but im not sure? Which tests will you be using? I have a HUGE reserve of internet cheapies lol xx

My clinic only do dip stick tests :grr: and they only test 16 days after transfer no matter when you have transfer, which i find a bit odd - maybe i didnt hear/remember that properly lol


----------



## Disturbia

I don't think there is any different in term of testing for day 5 or 6. As far as I know, day 6 embies grew a day slower to blastocyst. I had day 6 embies transferred back in May and still do the test at 8dp5dt.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks for the commiseration, guys!

And yay for the 23rd, Annette! We can make it!

I don't do bed rest. My clinic explicitly doesn't recommend it. They say avoid running & heavy lifting for 4-5 days, and otherwise go back to normal life. I ran around w/my niece and nephew a teeny bit a few days ago (whoops!), but otherwise I've been following it. And now that my 4-5 days are up (made it to 6dpt!!), I may go for a run tomorrow. Funny how every clinic is different that way. I think mine used to recommend bed rest until about 6 months ago.

We've been seeing friends, going to concerts (we're musicians), and visiting family. And *trying* to do work... It helps me to get out of the house no matter what.

So glad to hear twinges and cramps are a good sign!! I really feel like things could be happening... I've decided to allow myself to feel hopeful. fx for everyone!!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies....

this process drives me insane!!I thought it would be easier because I have my son to keep me busy... but I still find myself obsessing over it! ugh!! I go nuts over it! i've googled sooo many success stories of FET where the embryo wasnt fully expanded... as crazy as it sounds... I took pics of the screen so I could read those stories over and over again. I'm only 3dp6dt and im ready to POAS! LOL...

Flannel.. yay for making it to 6dp5dt without poas! You have willpower! 

keeping you guys in my thoughts!! I will just sit here and analyze every twinge or lack of... every headache... etc! lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yea, I have will-power for peeing on a stick ... but not for reading the whole internet... I totally hear you about googling success stories. My god. I try to just remind myself that everyone's story and circumstances are different. Doesn't always work, though.

We will get through this!!


----------



## Kzee

Hi ladies, can I join? I too am in the dreaded TWW of our 2nd ICSI cycle, i'm 6dp5dt and i've been so up and down! 

Our first cycle I got AF at 7dp5dt so i've pretty much been on edge since the transfer this time. Last time our embryo quality wasn't great and had none to freeze. This time we got a couple of good embies (4AA and 3AA) so transferred one and froze the other. I was amazed that we managed to produce good quality buty have perhaps put too much hope into it definitely working... I felt good for a couple of days but this past weekend i've been a wreck! Last night and today i've had that AF feeling badly. Not cramps so much, I usually only get them during AF, but i ALWAYS get fluttering in my uterus area the night before AF starts and I had that last night and I had a complete meltdown and think it's over, as does DH. We're devastated. The feeling I get is like bubbling or gurgling or just blood flow starting to make it's way out so i'm convinced AF is coming, but so far, no bleeding, as yet, thank god! Fingers crossed. 

Has anyone else experienced this? Sorry if it sounds a little odd, I just feel hopeful again today but kind of feel like i'm dragging out the inevitable :(

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Kzee... Darn!! Just saw your update in the signature. That SUCKS!!!!! I'm so sorry. :( it's devastating to get negatives. take care of yourself... and hang in there.

Flannel... how are you doing? Did you test yet?

I'm 4dp6dt... and of course already started poas. negative of course... i dont even give my body enough time to produce any hcg if it is pregnant lol
I am testing with internet cheapies right now .. just because i dont want to waste $ with my poas addiction.

I will head out and buy the good ones tonight! I've had headaches, cramps galore... and feeling irritable.. but i'm sure it's the damn estrogen and progesterone i'm taking! ugh!

keep us posted Flannel

xoxoxo


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Annette - I've made it to 8dp5dt without testing. I've thought about it for the last two mornings, and decided against it. Didn't want to ruin my day -- basically, I'm too scared to see another BFN. :( I, too, have had cramping & twinges and all kinds of other "symptoms" (light-headedness, migraines, irritability, moodiness). Am hoping that it's not all for naught. I'll test Friday, I think. Blood test is Monday.

So sorry to see your BFN, Kzee. That's just plain sad. Hugs. We're all here for you.


----------



## Flannelsheets

How you doing today, Annette? My boobs are beyond sore. Like, larger and so sore I want to fall over. Hoping this is a good sign. It's a new symptom for me, at least, in all the many months we've been trying. On the other hand, I haven't taken progesterone in oil before...

Didn't test yet (9dp5dt) so that I could concentrate on other things. So far, not so successful at that...

Kzee, I hope your doc has some ideas about this cycle and what to do differently next time. Maybe you need to be on a different kind of progesterone if you're getting your period despite the meds?


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Flannel.. yay for sore boobs!! I actually tested starting at 4dp... and swore i saw a line... very very faint though. so have been testing twice a day since then... i have light positives.. but i'm nervous because they aren't getting darker :( I'm 7dp5dt... and they dont look like they have gotten darker from 5dp5dt.. boo :( i'm praying it's not a chemical. With my son it was darker by 7dp... i'm hoping its takomg longer because they were frozen.

in anxious for you to test !! you have promising symptoms xox

keep us posted


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Annette -
I actually tested yesterday. My first ever BFP!!! Amazing. Beta is on Monday. Gotta run now, and won't be back til Monday. Looking forward to hearing some good news then from everyone!


----------



## Kzee

Flannelsheets OMYGOD!!!! congratulations xxxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yay congrats flannel!!!


----------



## Disturbia

Congrats Flannel!


----------



## Plex

Flannel - Congratulations huni!! :happydance: im praying for a sticky bean for you hun xx

Annette - hows things going with you hun? Have you tested again? xx

Nothing going on with me, thats why ive not really posted anything. Have been thinking about you all though xxx


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks so much, ladies! I had a good feeling about this round. Wasn't going to test, but had a bad migraine on wed night and tested at 3 a.m. (10dp5dt) so that I could take migraine meds if it was negative. Lo and behold, a positive!!! I couldn't believe it. Tested again yesterday (let dh dip the stick in the pee cup - a very intimate experience... ;) but at least he got to see what it's like to sit and stare at a stick in the bathroom...) and it was equally dark. Beta's on Monday. Migraine's finally gone, after a few rounds of Vicodin, which the nurse told me was safe. Finally feeling able to be happy about this!


----------



## Plex

:hugs: this is exciting!!! Bet the waiting for monday is already driving you insane??? Have you been upto much keeping yourself busy xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Yay flannel.. so exciting that you got your bfp!

As for me... unfortunately.. im pretty sure it's a chemical pregnancy. my tests were good until day 7.... day 8 was a bit lighter.. and today.. day 9 was almost not there. booo.. 

I had a good cry...and i'm trying to be positive. This process is so hard emotionally and physically. i go in tomorrow for my blood test.. and i'm almost certain it's going to be negative. i was going to wait a few months before using my other frozens... but i think im just going to push through to the next cycle. i would love for my son to have a sibling... the thought of me only having 4 good embryos left worries me. 

I will keep you guys posted!

Flannel... keep us posted on your beta tomorrow


----------



## Flannelsheets

Shoot, Annette, that stinks. :( I'm so sorry. What a terrible cycle of hope and despair.

One of those frosties will work, though! If you're ready to try again, that's great. It sometimes makes me feel better to think in 6-month increments. Like, one of these things will work in the next six months (rather than the usual month-to-month up and down).

Hang in there!


----------



## Kzee

Flannelsheets said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! I had a good feeling about this round. Wasn't going to test, but had a bad migraine on wed night and tested at 3 a.m. (10dp5dt) so that I could take migraine meds if it was negative. Lo and behold, a positive!!! I couldn't believe it. Tested again yesterday (let dh dip the stick in the pee cup - a very intimate experience... ;) but at least he got to see what it's like to sit and stare at a stick in the bathroom...) and it was equally dark. Beta's on Monday. Migraine's finally gone, after a few rounds of Vicodin, which the nurse told me was safe. Finally feeling able to be happy about this!

Flannelsheets - This is such great news! Sorry if you've already explained your situation and I've missed it but just wondering, do you know what grade your embryo was and did you transfer 1 or 2? I don't have much hope for my one and only frostie seeing as the fresh didn't work :nope:


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi Kzee -- we did a single embryo transfer both times. All our blasts are the "highest quality" (our clinic didn't give me the grades -- they may not use this system). We decided just to transfer one each time because, at my age (and yours, too, obviously..), the chances for success are equal for single or double embryo transfers, and we didn't want to take the risk of having twins. 

Remember to think or every embryo as different -- there's no sense in which a group is a "batch," like cookies from cookie dough. They're all different. So, I think your next frozen one has just as good a chance as any. I know how easy it is to feel discouraged, though, believe me... :( I really hope the next one is your special blob!


----------



## Kzee

Flannelsheets - Thank you, so grateful for your response! You give me hope! Ours were top grades too and maybe a FET, without all the stress of fresh cycle will be what we need. Who knows. I'm praying! So happy for you xx


----------



## Plex

Annette - So sorry to hear that huni :hugs: Please do keep us posted and let us know when you will start again! 

How did you get on today with your test at the clinic? xx


----------



## Plex

Flannel - did you have your appointment for your test today too? How did it go? xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Plex said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Wanted to check in.. had my transfer yesterday. I am slightly bummed because the doc said my embryos didnt fully expand as they wanted them to. They started off as good quality eggs before the freeze... but.. werent really cooperating after. He said my chances of pregnancy are even lower than with a regular frozen... so i'm guessing below 30% . :(
> 
> I'm trying to be positive.... but... having a hard time. Then I feel bad because my DH has to take care of our energetic son... and of course my son is teething and has a slight cold so he wants mommy a lot . I just feel bad like I'm putting my family through stress for nothing :(
> 
> Sorry for being such a downer today!! ugh! This process is a lot easier emotionally for me.. because i know I have my son. I remember how devastated I was with failed cycles before... we'll see. I'm talking like it failed already... just feeling a bit discouraged.
> 
> Flannel.. how are you feeling?
> 
> :hugs: Im so sorry Annette - what a horrible thing to hear on the day of transfer :( One thought, they must still be decent looking blasts otherwise they wouldnt have transfered them. Im guessing that they didnt give you any odds of it working then? That sucks, the main thing is not to over think these things, which is way easier said than done thats for sure! xxClick to expand...




Plex said:


> Annette - So sorry to hear that huni :hugs: Please do keep us posted and let us know when you will start again!
> 
> How did you get on today with your test at the clinic? xx

Blood test was negative.. as I expected. I could see by 8dp5dt the line was almost not visible... I knew at that point that it was a chemical pregnancy. :( booo... that would be the reason the doc doesnt want me to test early... oooops! I can't help myself.

I'm waiting for AF to start.. then it's on to the next cycle. I'm choosing to do them back to back... it's never an easy process emotionally.... it will be the same if I wait a few months... vs now. So we decided to just push through to the next cycle. The doc was a bit shocked that i'm ready to do it so soon.. but.. I just don't see a reason to wait. 

So..... maybe another FET mid july ? I will know more once AF starts and I get my calendar from the infertility clinic.

Flannel... saw your beta in your signature... that's an amazing beta!! Twins maybe ?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hey Annette -- that really stinks. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. I don't want to say anything trivializing like "oh, the next FET will be here before you know it," because it won't. Time will go slowly and it will suck, and I'm so sorry for you. What are the things that help you get through the time? For me, it was finding a community of people without kids with whom I was forced to talk about other things so that I would feel more myself (and also get more work done, which always makes me feel more like myself) and less like I was just biding my time. It still sucked, of course... All of us IVFers are tough -- I'm sure you'll get through it day by day.

Yea, my beta was high! I asked the nurse about that, and she said that yes, it was, and that she had to check my chart to verify that we transferred only 1. The chance of twins is very low (less than 5%). I think it's just one healthy blob. Another beta tomorrow, and u/s in a week or so -- we'll know more then!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Flannelsheets said:


> Hey Annette -- that really stinks. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again. I don't want to say anything trivializing like "oh, the next FET will be here before you know it," because it won't. Time will go slowly and it will suck, and I'm so sorry for you. What are the things that help you get through the time? For me, it was finding a community of people without kids with whom I was forced to talk about other things so that I would feel more myself (and also get more work done, which always makes me feel more like myself) and less like I was just biding my time. It still sucked, of course... All of us IVFers are tough -- I'm sure you'll get through it day by day.
> 
> Yea, my beta was high! I asked the nurse about that, and she said that yes, it was, and that she had to check my chart to verify that we transferred only 1. The chance of twins is very low (less than 5%). I think it's just one healthy blob. Another beta tomorrow, and u/s in a week or so -- we'll know more then!

Flannel... it does stink... but a lot less painful this time around because we do have our son. If it was a few years ago when we didn't have him... I would have been so discouraged and depressed. I remember those days so vividly.I was consumed with the infertility process. I was either waiting to ovulate, waiting for AF, waiting to test... praying for implantation. Such an emotional roller coaster. It was all I thought about... i would spend countless hours on the internet on forums... google... etc. 

It still consumes my day... but I am forced to not think about it because I have a little one to take care of. He keeps my mind off of it. My heart aches for a sibling for him... and I pray one of my frozens will work. I know the chances of us getting pregnant on our own are pretty slim... so I'm hoping it works soon. I dread preparing for the next transfer. It is pretty hard on my body.... for some reason I am extra sensitive to the hormones this time around. ... i'm bloated... crampy... irritable... hungry... you name it! I know it will all be worth it in the end.

So happy about your beta!! Keep us posted on the second one!! Things look great! xoxo


----------



## AnnetteCali

Flannel... wanted to check on you!! How was your second beta?

AFM, AF arrived today! Yay! Will start birth control in a few days. Scheduled for a FET in august. my doc is going on vacation, so we had to push back the date a bit. Is it august yet?
lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

Tee hee -- nope, not August yet... Glad your son is a comfort & distraction! Is he an IVF baby as well?

2nd beta was fantastic -- 4443. Scheduled our first u/s for July 7. Had my first vomits two days ago... (And some spotting, which the nurse said was normal. It's actually more like pink/brown CM than spotting. Probably not that much blood in there, even though it freaked me out to see it at 1st.) Nurse told me to take B6 for the nausea, which seems to be helping.

xo


----------



## AnnetteCali

Flannelsheets said:


> Tee hee -- nope, not August yet... Glad your son is a comfort & distraction! Is he an IVF baby as well?
> 
> 2nd beta was fantastic -- 4443. Scheduled our first u/s for July 7. Had my first vomits two days ago... (And some spotting, which the nurse said was normal. It's actually more like pink/brown CM than spotting. Probably not that much blood in there, even though it freaked me out to see it at 1st.) Nurse told me to take B6 for the nausea, which seems to be helping.
> 
> xo


Yay for a fantastic beta!! Sorry you are feeling a bit sick... means the baby is growing!  I had some spotting with my son until about 14 weeks.. it was very scary. i was back and forth to the docs for ultrasounds.. just to ease my anxiety. hope your spotting has gone away!

Yes, my son was an IVF baby. Took many tries of iui's and 3 cycles of IVF to get my little ball of energy! AFM: AF arrived and I started on birth control. I have decided to work on losing about 5 -8 lbs before August! I gained around 4 lbs last month with the hormones and terrible prednisone which increases my appetite and makes me want to eat a COW!! So i'm back to counting points on weight watchers! Worked out this morning.. so far so good!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Plex

Flannelsheets said:


> Tee hee -- nope, not August yet... Glad your son is a comfort & distraction! Is he an IVF baby as well?
> 
> 2nd beta was fantastic -- 4443. Scheduled our first u/s for July 7. Had my first vomits two days ago... (And some spotting, which the nurse said was normal. It's actually more like pink/brown CM than spotting. Probably not that much blood in there, even though it freaked me out to see it at 1st.) Nurse told me to take B6 for the nausea, which seems to be helping.
> 
> xo

That beta is really REALLY great! Like annette says the vomiting is a good sign :thumbup: have you been booked in for your first u/s yet? 

Interesting about taking b6 for nausea :D xx


----------



## Plex

Ive heard a lot of ivf ladies get spotting in the early stages when pregnant - its reassuring to know that its normal after ivf, although its never nice :nope: xx


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks, Plex! We've got our first u/s in a week, at almost 7 weeks. Spotting only lasted 12 hours or so, and turned into CM towards the end. What a relief! I think the B6 is helping -- I have more low-grade nausea now. No, uh, outbursts in a while...

Hope all is well -- where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Plex

That's good to hear hun! I'll def try b6 if I get pregnant! Such a good tip :hugs: 

Today is day 4 of stim injections - really don't feel any different at all so am worrying nothings happening in there :( only a couple of days till I find out what's going on tho - I have a scan on thur am.

I remember waiting for my scan with my lb and that was such a long wait! - I hope it goes quickly for us both! Xx


----------



## AnnetteCali

Plex, 

wanted to check in on you to see how things are going?! Are you due to transfer soon?
I am on my last week of birth control pills... start lupron this saturday. I am scheduled for a transfer Aug 15th.. praying it's not a chemical this time around. 

the doc is doing an endo scratch this time around... i've never had it done.. i read up on it a little... looks like it may help implantation. I just hope my embryos survive the thaw. they didnt look so good last transfer :( ugh! such an emotional roller coaster!

I'd love to hear how you are doing! xoxo


----------



## Plex

Annette - Heya hun, sorry i lost this thread :(

Ive had a pretty rough time of it actually, this cycle they got 9 eggs, 8 mature but none fertilized!! In the end we transfered the frozen blast. Im now 3dp5dt and nervous about the outcome - we cant afford much more and to be honest, the way i feel now i dont know if i want to do anymore treatments. Having said that my mind changes all the time on that front, so will probably feel differently 2moro lol 

I had the endo scratch done before this cycle too - they say it increases pregnancy rates so worth a shot!! How many do you think you will have transfered this time? xx


----------

